# Hal Instalation Issues

## baigsabeeh

I did a clean install so I can't post the exact error.  However, when I try to install hal, it errors out by saying that it can't find pci.ids, but the pci.ids.gz file is where it is looking.  I couldn't find anything on the forums about this.  Anybody know how to fix this or what it's even doing?

----------

## dos14hk

 *baigsabeeh wrote:*   

> I did a clean install so I can't post the exact error.  However, when I try to install hal, it errors out by saying that it can't find pci.ids, but the pci.ids.gz file is where it is looking.  I couldn't find anything on the forums about this.  Anybody know how to fix this or what it's even doing?

 

Exactly the same issue here with pciutils installed. Kernel >19-r2 looks suspicious   :Idea: 

Trying to backtrace to gentoo-sources 2.6.19-r2, see if this is a pci.ids issue within the later kernel.

----------

## baigsabeeh

I'll give that a try too then.

----------

## rmh3093

i've had that error on a few occasions, i think i just emerge --sync once or twice a day tills its fixed.... or if you need the package emerged just tweak the ebuild and comment out the line that downloads the latest pciids

----------

## dos14hk

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> i've had that error on a few occasions, i think i just emerge --sync once or twice a day tills its fixed.... or if you need the package emerged just tweak the ebuild and comment out the line that downloads the latest pciids

 

Comment out ... What package pulls in pciids updates?   :Embarassed: 

Never mind. I've chickened out and used a backed up hal-0.5.7.1-r2.tbz2 package (emerge -K hal), will let emerge --sync sort this out at a later date.

----------

## baigsabeeh

I just tried with r2 and nothing changed.

----------

## dos14hk

 *baigsabeeh wrote:*   

> I just tried with r2 and nothing changed.

 

If anyone needs it here's my HAL built on another machine: i686

# cp hal-0.5.7.1-r2.tbz2 --> /usr/portage/packages/All/

# emerge -K hal

http://fileshare.variousstuff.net/wpfpetdufl.html

----------

## rmh3093

 *dos14hk wrote:*   

>  *rmh3093 wrote:*   i've had that error on a few occasions, i think i just emerge --sync once or twice a day tills its fixed.... or if you need the package emerged just tweak the ebuild and comment out the line that downloads the latest pciids 
> 
> Comment out ... What package pulls in pciids updates?  
> 
> Never mind. I've chickened out and used a backed up hal-0.5.7.1-r2.tbz2 package (emerge -K hal), will let emerge --sync sort this out at a later date.

 

pciutills is has pciids

----------

## baigsabeeh

Thanks dos, but I reverted back to pciutils 2.2.3 and then hal built.  I should file a bug report.

----------

## CosminG

 *baigsabeeh wrote:*   

> Thanks dos, but I reverted back to pciutils 2.2.3 and then hal built.  I should file a bug report.

 

Thank you. I've done the same: masked sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.4 and than emerge pciutils and hal compiled ok.  :Cool: 

----------

## Pythagoras1

i did the following:

```
gunzip -c /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.gz > /var/lib/misc/pci.ids
```

worked for me

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

 *Pythagoras1 wrote:*   

> i did the following:
> 
> ```
> gunzip -c /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.gz > /var/lib/misc/pci.ids
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the tip... worked here too   :Razz: 

----------

## juancho

I had this problem too, and the above command fixed it.

----------

## poco

Same probleme here, a 

```
gzcat /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.gz > /usr/share/misc/pci.ids
```

 and it is now found (by configure).

----------

## cokey

 *Kaso_da_Zmok wrote:*   

>  *Pythagoras1 wrote:*   i did the following:
> 
> ```
> gunzip -c /usr/share/misc/pci.ids.gz > /var/lib/misc/pci.ids
> ```
> ...

 me too ++

----------

